# enough already



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

What we woke up to today May 15, 2009 :doh:

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/may152009002.jpg

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/may152009003.jpg


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Enough!*

Wow that's fun for me to see because here on Sunday prediction 103. We have gotten so few cloudy let alone rainy days this year that looks pleasant to me. But also I'm familiar with the North seasons and how much folks look forward to that sunshine! Looks like a long long time before we get a whiff of precipitation.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The reason you live where you do.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I know that we are prone to a freak snow storm in May and sometimes in June. That i can deal with. My problem is May has been useasonably cold and not alot wet, but enough that 1/2 of the bees are still wrapped. Too cold to work with them, rotate boxes, clean bottom boards. The other half are wishing they were wrapped. Crazy I know.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the photos really is incredible to sit here at my home desk in Calif and see Manitoba moments earlier. I do seem to detect a slight bit of exasperation.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

A little exasperated yes! It is pretty out there. It is brighter and the snow has stopped.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hiya HoneyShack!

Yea, I'm with Tom, I know you need a break and some nice clear warm weather, but we are heading for triple digits here this weekend and that's almost as hard on the bees as snow, not to mention the drain on us! I'll trade you a day of hot sun for a day of snow!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Man! I'm so glad I left Ohio & moved to CA. I see that white stuff a few times a year when I'm looking at the mountains on my distant horizon. Brrrrr


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

It's been an odd year for sure. Our total winter snow fall was somewhere between 7 and 9 FEET! Most people quit measuring.... It's been a very rainy spring too.

http://www.heraldnet.com/article/20090223/NEWS01/702239913

Quickly read through that article... fun stuff. I could'nt even get to my hives to look at them.

JoeMcc


----------

